# New Tiguan Owner (Stone Blue)



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey everyone, just traded in my wife's Alltrack for this 2019 Tiguan SE. She loves it and I'm already planning future mods for it. The color is very unique and looks slightly different depending on the lighting (Stone Blue Metallic). Never seen, nor heard of it, but it's great color. I'm glad we didn't go with white.










Dealer photos: 



















Planning on RSE10's with a mild drop, LED headlight swap, and wrapping the mirrors in black.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice color! Never seen that before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice! How do you like it compared to the alltrack? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

That is nice.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

love that color! Reminds me of the more grayish blue they have on the Atlas. I remember seeing it when I was buying my Tiguan and wishing it was an option. Still love my orange


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Great color. What confuses me is why stone blue and pyrite silver are not listed on VW's website but they are building cars with these colors. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

KurtK said:


> Thanks for posting. Great color. What confuses me is why stone blue and pyrite silver are not listed on VW's website but they are building cars with these colors. Anyone know what's going on?


The VW website builder is historically a mess. Pyrite Silver replaced White Silver beginning with the January build and Stone Blue is just a new color.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

brian81 said:


> The VW website builder is historically a mess. Pyrite Silver replaced White Silver beginning with the January build and Stone Blue is just a new color.


Thanks for clarifying. I like both of the new colors and would definitely consider them.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Very nice! How do you like it compared to the alltrack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I prefer the "nimbleness" of the Alltrack, but I do like the space and comfort of the Tiguan and she definitely prefers it to the Alltrack.

I got the mirrors wrapped and the two front windows tinted today. Next up is new wheels! 

Before: 










After:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

RnR,

Thanks for your great pictures as it helped me choose the same SE in Stone Blue today. I've already had two compliments on the color.
Funny how the sales rep was unaware that the color existed and that they had one on the lot. Having fun! 100 miles today


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

schagaphonic said:


> RnR,
> 
> Thanks for your great pictures as it helped me choose the same SE in Stone Blue today. I've already had two compliments on the color.
> Funny how the sales rep was unaware that the color existed and that they had one on the lot. Having fun! 100 miles today


Awesome, glad to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Jbages23 (Jul 31, 2018)

Great color, best of luck, I have the white Silver and.looks different depending on the light, makes the color a bit unique.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Jbages23 said:


> Great color, best of luck, I have the white Silver and.looks different depending on the light, makes the color a bit unique.


Thanks. Yeah, the wife originally wanted White Silver, but they didn't have one on the lot, so they gave us an additional $500 off to pick any color they had available. I noticed this Stone Blue in the corner and she liked it, so we took it home. She receives compliments on the color all the time. My dad even wants to respray his first gen Tacoma the same color, much to my wife's dismay. :laugh:


----------



## Imamacwizard (Sep 28, 2019)

*Stone Blue Tiguan SEL owner looking for color code*

I;ve owned over 20 volkswagens since 1977 and got a Tiguan SEL about 3-4 months ago. I have a couple of paint chips I want to fix but I can’t find the color code. I tore apart the space around the spare tire but couldn’t find it. Any hints where to to find the paint code for stone blue? It’s a new color last January so most dealers don’t know about this color either.


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

Best as I can tell the code is LH5J. I have a nasty ding on the bottom of the front passenger door from some Yahoo in a giant Ford truck. I can't seem to find this paint at a US dealership, but did find the following kit that seems to provide the correct color (apparently used on the EU VW Crafter van).

https://colorndrive.com/en/touch-up-paint/volkswagen-crafter-steinblau-lh5j,145757/details

Andy


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

brian81 said:


> The VW website builder is historically a mess. Pyrite Silver replaced White Silver beginning with the January build and Stone Blue is just a new color.


that explains why it was hard as hell to find a white silver metallic one...


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> I prefer the "nimbleness" of the Alltrack, but I do like the space and comfort of the Tiguan and she definitely prefers it to the Alltrack.
> 
> I got the mirrors wrapped and the two front windows tinted today. Next up is new wheels!
> 
> ...


The mirror wraps look amazing. Never thought to do this

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

